# a person of interest



## Margarita2011

How can you translate " a person of interest " in Spanish? The expression cops say. Thanks!


----------



## chicanul

Hi,

I've heard it literally in Mexican newscasts, "persona de interés"...

Feel free to ask me/us any question...


----------



## Abdominizer

En el ámbito policial, *a person of interest* es *un sospechoso*.


----------



## albertovidal

Abdominizer said:


> En el ámbito policial, *a person of interest* es *un sospechoso*.




Although this is a very old thread, I disagree with you that "a person of interest" is "un sospechoso"
Mi opinión es que "person of interest" significa "probable responsable" (de un delito).


----------



## iribela

I'm not sure about "probable responsable," it seems to go further than "person of interest." 
I've only seen "persona de interés" but there may be another option.
I think "person of interest" is just a euphemism for "suspect."


----------



## albertovidal

iribela said:


> I'm not sure about "probable responsable," it seems to go further than "person of interest."
> I've only seen "persona de interés" but there may be another option.
> I think "person of interest" is just a euphemism for "suspect."


Sorry to disagree with you

*Person of interest*:

_*"Person of interest" is a term used by U.S. law enforcement when identifying someone involved in a criminal investigation who has not been arrested  or formally accused of a crime*_. It has no legal meaning, but refers to  someone in whom the police are "interested", either because the person  is cooperating with the investigation, may have information that would  assist the investigation, or possesses certain characteristics that  merit further attention.

_*While terms such as suspect, target, and material witness have clear and sometimes formal definitions, person of interest remains undefined by the U.S. Department of Justice.[1] Unsub is a similar term which is short for "unknown subject"*_


----------



## iribela

I think that _"..._*the person  *[of interest]* is cooperating with the investigation, may have information that would  assist the investigation, or possesses certain characteristics that  merit further attention*" doesn't qualify the person as "_probable responsable_" of a crime. 

In my opinion, having some information about a victim or the circumstances surrounding a crime is not the same as being 'probably responsible' for the crime.


----------



## aztlaniano

Muchas veces "person of interest" sí es un eufemismo para evitar la palabra "suspect", pero "person of interest" abarca más, como se ve en la #6.


----------



## iribela

aztlaniano said:


> Muchas veces "person of interest" sí es un eufemismo para evitar la palabra "suspect", pero "person of interest" abarca más, como se ve en la #6.



Hola. Entiendo el concepto y lo que abarca. 
No estoy de acuerdo con 'probable responsable' (como traducción) porque me parece que 'likely responsible' va más lejos que 'person of interest'.


----------



## albertovidal

iribela said:


> Hola. Entiendo el concepto y lo que abarca.
> No estoy de acuerdo con 'probable responsable' (como traducción) porque me parece que 'likely responsible' va más lejos que 'person of interest'.


De acuerdo.
 Entonces, ¿cómo lo traducirías?. Porque lo que buscamos es el equivalente en español


----------



## 5-ht

albertovidal said:


> De acuerdo.
> Entonces, ¿cómo lo traducirías?. Porque lo que buscamos es el equivalente en español


Sospechoso si se trata informalmente el argumento. Formalmente, lo traduciría literalmente como has puesto en el post #6 en letras azules.


----------



## albertovidal

5-ht said:


> Sospechoso si se trata informalmente el argumento. Formalmente, lo traduciría literalmente como has puesto en el post #6 en letras azules.



Es que "sospechoso" significa "Persona cuya conducta o antecedentes inspiran sospecha o desconfianza" y eso no condice con "person of interest"


----------



## aztlaniano

iribela said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con 'probable responsable' (como traducción) porque me parece que 'likely responsible' va más lejos que 'person of interest'.


Ni se puede traducir como "sospecho" (un posible responsable), mucho menos "probable responsable". Está implicado en el caso de alguna manera, quizá solo como testigo, pero no como imputado (aunque podría llegar a serlo más tarde).


----------



## albertovidal

aztlaniano said:


> Ni se puede traducir como "sospecho" (un posible responsable), mucho menos "probable responsable". Está implicado en el caso de alguna manera, quizá solo como testigo, pero no como imputado (aunque podría llegar a serlo más tarde).


De acuerdo *aztlaniano. *Ahora, ¿cuál sería tu opinión sobre la traducción en español de "person of interest"?
En verdad, tu opinión, cuenta mucho para mí.
Gracias


----------



## iribela

aztlaniano said:


> Ni se puede traducir como "sospecho" (un posible responsable), mucho menos "probable responsable". Está implicado en el caso de alguna manera, quizá solo como testigo, pero no como imputado (aunque podría llegar a serlo más tarde).



A eso me refería en mis comentarios.
Mi sugerencia era usar "persona de interés" porque ya está bastante difundida la traducción literal, y aparentemente no hay un término equivalente en español. 
También se me ocurre algo por el estilo de 'persona objeto de la investigación' o 'persona posiblemente implicada', dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## albertovidal

iribela said:


> A eso me refería en mis comentarios.
> Mi sugerencia era usar "persona de interés" porque ya está bastante difundida la traducción literal, y aparentemente no hay un término equivalente en español.
> También se me ocurre algo por el estilo de 'persona objeto de la investigación' o 'persona posiblemente implicada', dependiendo del contexto.


"Persona de interés" es una traducción literal que, en español, no tiene sentido.
Tal vez, 'persona posiblemente implicada', makes more sense


----------



## aztlaniano

Veo que se usa "persona de interés" en EE. UU. 
En España, no me suena, pero, puesto que hay una serie que se llama así, supongo que el uso se difundirá.


----------



## 5-ht

Margarita2011 said:


> How can u translate " a person of interest " in Spanish?* The expression cops say*. Thanks!





albertovidal said:


> Es que "sospechoso" significa "Persona cuya conducta o antecedentes inspiran sospecha o desconfianza" y eso no condice con "person of interest"



 Es que "escucho" a dos pacos (cops) que hablan, no dos abogados.


----------



## SDLX Master

The correct translation is "presunto implicado".


----------



## Gatuna

SDLX Master said:


> The correct translation is "presunto implicado".


De acuerdo. Es el mejor equivalente a una persona involucrada (*_involved_*, como en la definición de más arriba) en un delito o crimen. Además, abarca tanto a probables responsables (_suspects_) como a cómplices o a cualquier otro que haya tenido que ver en la comisión del delito.


----------



## aztlaniano

Una persona que figura en la investigación.
No necesariamente es sospechosa de nada, a parte de posiblemente tener información a aportar. Es un eufemismo que, precisamente, pretende evitar términos como "implicado" o "sospechoso". Bien podría referirse a un testigo de la fiscalía, que respalda la acusación.

De imputado a investigado y otras claves de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal


----------



## Gatuna

aztlaniano said:


> Una persona que figura en la investigación.
> No necesariamente es sospechosa de nada, a parte de posiblemente tener información a aportar. Es un eufemismo que, precisamente, pretende evitar términos como "implicado" o "sospechoso". Bien podría referirse a un testigo de la fiscalía, que respalda la acusación.
> 
> De imputado a investigado y otras claves de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal


¿Por qué habría de pretender evitar el término de "implicado"?
A "una persona que figura en la investigación" se le está implicando (porque está siendo involucrada) en el caso. Con mucha mayor razón lo es un testigo, ya sea de la fiscalía o de la defensa.

El simple hecho de figurar en la investigación la involucra en el caso y la hace sujeta a investigación como alguien que posiblemente (_presunto_) tuvo algo que ver con el crimen si tuvo relación con la víctima o el criminal. Eso no la hace sospechosa o probable responsable, sino simplemente alguien posiblemente relacionada con el crimen o delito que se cometió.

*Otra cosa*, el concepto ya es problemático desde el inglés (subrayado mío):
"*Person of interest*" is a term used by U.S. law enforcement when identifying someone involved in a criminal investigation who has not been arrested or formally accused of a crime. ... *Person of interest* is sometimes used as a euphemism for suspect, and its careless use may encourage trials by media."

--> Es decir, tanto en inglés como en español este concepto se puede malinterpretar y hacer que la gente salte a conclusiones sobre la culpabilidad o responsabilidad de una persona. O sea, lo problemático no es la traducción al español sino el concepto en sí.


----------



## Ballenero

No estoy de acuerdo, si tú eres testigo de un delito, no por ello estás implicado en el delito.
Entonces, si los americanos tienen solo un saco y allí meten a todo el mundo, nosotros (?) tenemos dos sacos uno sería el de "presuntos implicados" y el otro el de "testigos clave".

(En realidad, no _tengo ni idea de este tipo de lenguaje legal.)_

Editado: Retiro la última frase. Sí sé algo.


----------



## Rodal

albertovidal said:


> Although this is a very old thread, I disagree with you that "a person of interest" is "un sospechoso"
> Mi opinión es que "person of interest" significa "probable responsable" (de un delito).



¿Perdon?, discrepo contigo. Un sospechoso perfectamente puede ser: "a person of interest". ¿De dónde salió la definición de probable responsable?
¿Quieres decir un posible sospechoso? Si es esta última entonces estaría de acuerdo contigo pero "probable responsable" no me parece una palabra que se utilice en el ámbito policial. Presunto implicado, como ya lo mencionó otro compañero me parece tambien una buena traducción.

Saludos.


----------



## frangs

"Persona investigada" es bastante neutro; no dice por qué se investiga: puede estar implicado directamente o no en el hecho en cuestión.

"Persona relevante"; es relevante o pertinente para la investigación pero no está acusada o ni siquiera implicada en el hecho.


----------



## Mirlo

"*Person of interest*" is a term used by law enforcement in the United States, Canada and other countries when identifying someone possibly involved in a criminal investigation who has not been arrested or formally accused of a crime. It has no legal meaning, but refers to someone in whom the police are "interested", either because the person is cooperating with the investigation, may have information that would assist the investigation, or possesses certain characteristics that merit further attention.

While terms such as suspect, _target_, and material witness have clear and sometimes formal definitions, _person of interest_ remains undefined by the U.S. Department of Justice. _Person of interest_ is usually used as a euphemism for suspect, and its careless use may encourage trials by media

Yo diria que esta cerca a lo que es un sospechoso, pero yo usaría *"persona de interés*" , ya que en español, tampoco existe un termino que cubra lo que esto abarca.


----------



## Ballenero

Mirlo said:


> Yo diria que esta cerca a lo que es un sospechoso, pero yo usaría *"persona de interés*" , ya que en español, tampoco existe un termino que cubra lo que esto abarca.


Como se dice más arriba: presunto implicado.


----------



## Mirlo

Ballenero said:


> Como se dice más arriba: presunto implicado.


El término presunto implicado ys se usa en español para otra cosa:
Qué significa presunto implicado?

Indivíduo, sujeto o persona respecto de quien existen suficientes elementos de prueba para determinar, prima facie, que ha cometido o participado de uno o más delitos.
Lo que vendría siendo : alledge suspect.


----------



## El Caobo

A person of interest is someone that the police want to talk to.about a crime.  The police believe that the person might have useful information or might be involved in the crime.  Basically, the police just want to speak with the person about the crime.  The police do not yet know if the person is a suspect, just a witness, or something else.  There are times when a person of interest turns out to be none of these things and ultimately no help to the police.


----------



## Mirlo

El Caobo said:


> A person of interest is someone that the police want to talk to.about a crime.  The police believe that the person might have useful information or might be involved in the crime.  Basically, the police just want to speak with the person about the crime.  The police do not yet know if the person is a suspect, just a witness, or something else.  There are times when a person of interest turns out to be none of these things and ultimately no help to the police.


Great description!


----------



## pauvargas200

Margarita2011 said:


> How can you translate " a person of interest " in Spanish? The expression cops say. Thanks!


"persona de interés" o "sospechoso"


----------



## FromPA

albertovidal said:


> Sorry to disagree with you
> 
> *Person of interest*:
> 
> _*"Person of interest" is a term used by U.S. law enforcement when identifying someone involved in a criminal investigation who has not been arrested  or formally accused of a crime*_. It has no legal meaning, but refers to  someone in whom the police are "interested", either because the person  is cooperating with the investigation, may have information that would  assist the investigation, or possesses certain characteristics that  merit further attention.
> 
> _*While terms such as suspect, target, and material witness have clear and sometimes formal definitions, person of interest remains undefined by the U.S. Department of Justice.[1] Unsub is a similar term which is short for "unknown subject"*_


I think the police use this term to avoid having to warn the person that they have the right to remain silent and to have an attorney present. If they want to talk to someone simply to gather information about what happened, they don’t need to issue the warning, but if the person is considered a “suspect,” the police might jeopardize their case if they don’t give the warning.


----------



## Rebecca Martínez

A person of interest: 
Una persona de interés


----------



## Magazine

Rebecca Martínez said:


> A person of interest:
> Una persona de interés



No sé si esto significa algo en tu país. 

En España _una persona de interés_ no significa que es un posible sospechoso en un acto ilegítimo.


pauvargas200 said:


> "sospechoso"


_Sospechoso _sí, pero no _persona de interés_.

Cito esto de un hilo antiguo con el mismo tema. 

Person of Interest



> La expresión "_person of interest_" es un eufemismo acuñado no hace muchos años en Estados Unidos, imagino que por profesionales de los medios de comunicación sensacionalistas, para poder señalar a una persona como probable responsable de un crimen sin utilizar la palabra "_suspect_" —que allí tiene un significado legal muy concreto: "_subject to a lawsuit_" ("sometido a juicio", es decir, procesado formalmente)— y evitar así enfrentarse ellos a su vez a una demanda de daños y perjuicios por atentar contra el honor de las personas, al presentarlas públicamente como involucradas "de alguna manera" en delitos o asuntos turbios.
> Al utilizar esa expresión ambigua, siempre pueden alegar que se referían al "interés" que el testimonio o la conducta de esa persona podían suponer para el resultado del juicio, sin especificar si la intervención que le atribuían en el mismo era como sospechoso o como simple testigo.


----------



## Mirlo

Rebecca Martínez said:


> A person of interest:
> Una persona de interés


Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo. La policía está interesada en x persona. Puede ser que su conducta sea sospechosa, pero también puede ser que nada más tenga información, por lo tanto , en ese caso no se le puede llamar sospechoso.


----------



## Azarosa

@Mirlo, @Magazine, @Rebecca Martínez, es verdad que _person of interes_t puede no significar "sospechoso" (al menos, no el principal), pero lo cierto es que es un eufemismo para alguien involucrado, puesto que en español no existe un equivalente jurídico único, según su tipificación; es decir, alguien que no es sospechoso en una investigación previa, pero que su comportamiento encaja con un patrón predeterminado que lleva a las autoridades a recabar mayor información a fin de prevenir o investigar posibles acciones delictivas. De hecho, bien podría traducirse como "presunto implicado", si no hay certeza de su participación en el hecho delictivo de que se trate; o bien utilizar un circunloquio: "una pieza clave en la investigación", si ha tenido algo que ver directa o indirectamente, aunque no sea "sospechoso" _stricto sensu._ En la jerga periodística se dice (en Argentina) que_ alguien está siendo investigado por xx, _o que _está sospechado de xx, _o incluso que_ está en la mira de los investigadores._


----------



## Mirlo

Azarosa said:


> @Mirlo, @Magazine, @Rebecca Martínez, es verdad que _person of interes_t puede no significar "sospechoso" (al menos, no el principal), pero lo cierto es que es un eufemismo para alguien involucrado, puesto que en español no existe un equivalente jurídico único, según su tipificación; es decir, alguien que no es sospechoso en una investigación previa, pero que su comportamiento encaja con un patrón predeterminado que lleva a las autoridades a recabar mayor información a fin de prevenir o investigar posibles acciones delictivas. De hecho, bien podría traducirse como "presunto implicado", si no hay certeza de su participación en el hecho delictivo de que se trate; o bien utilizar un circunloquio: "una pieza clave en la investigación", si ha tenido algo que ver directa o indirectamente, aunque no sea "sospechoso" _stricto sensu._ En la jerga periodística se dice (en Argentina) que_ alguien está siendo investigado por xx, _o que _está sospechado de xx, _o incluso que_ está en la mira de los investigadores._


Comprendo, no creas que quiero diferir.Lo que pasa es que presunto implicado en inglés es *alledge suspect*. 
Muchísimos saludos!!


----------



## Azarosa

Mirlo said:


> Comprendo, no creas que quiero diferir.Lo que pasa es que presunto implicado en inglés es *alledge suspect*.
> Muchísimos saludos!!


Sí, sí, pero tenga en cuenta que los términos significan algo diferente en español, si se trata de homologar una expresión o tipificación: "implicado" en español no alude necesariamente al "suspect"; podría estar simplemente implicado como testigo; es decir; comprometido o envuelto en cierta forma.


----------



## iribela

Azarosa said:


> ...en español no existe un equivalente jurídico único, según su tipificación...


Entiendo que no hay una definición legal del término _person of interest_. Cuando la policía se refiere a alguien como _person of interest_ se debe a que tienen interés en hablar con esa persona porque piensan que está involucrada o tiene información útil, pero no hay pruebas, solo sospechas o algún indicio sin confirmar. Creo que es difícil dar con una traducción aceptable porque _person of interest _es un término impreciso, intencionalmente. Es importante respetar el principio de presunción de inocencia, y por eso no es recomendable usar términos como 'sospechoso', 'investigado' o 'implicado' y otros similares. Y como ya se ha dicho en este hilo, desde hace años se ve "persona de interés", incluso así entre comillas, porque el término se ha difundido al igual que tantos otros que se van integrando por falta de equivalentes satisfactorios.


----------



## Ballenero

Como traducción facilona habrá quien la acepte pero en situaciones reales dudo que los polis lo usen.
Dirán cosas como: _tenemos que encontrar a ese malnacido para hablar con él._
Cada caso requerirá una traducción adecuada al contexto, que por cierto, no hay.


----------



## iribela

Ballenero said:


> Como traducción facilona habrá quien la acepte pero en situaciones reales dudo que los polis lo usen.
> Dirán cosas como: _tenemos que encontrar a ese malnacido para hablar con él._
> Cada caso requerirá una traducción adecuada al contexto, que por cierto, no hay.


Yo lo dudo también, pero a tu ejemplo le sacaría lo de malnacido. No olvides que a veces no es más que una sospecha o una corazonada. Tal vez solo quieren hablar con la persona porque, como tiene algún vínculo o conexión con el caso o con el delincuente, deducen que quizás alguna información útil le podrán sonsacar.


----------

